# Fritzbox 7170 + VDSL 25 + T-Media Home



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. September 2008)

Hi,

wir haben aktuell das T-Home-Media Paket mit IPTV und einer 16.000er Leitung, jetzt haben wir noch eine 2.Box über ebay ersteigert um auch im Schlafzimmer adäquat am 40"-LCD mit 1080p-Auflösung zu schauen, Ergebnis: wenn beide Receiver (also auch der im Wohnzimmer) laufen, gibts ganz hässliche Klötzchenbildung, da der Stream ned reicht.

Also haben wir auf VDSL 25 upgegradet, jetzt wollten mir die Jodler von der Telekom am Telefon erklären,dass meine gute Fritz-Box für den Spass gar nicht geeignet ist und ich ein VDSL-Modem ??? in Verbindung mit ihrem besch... Speedport 701W nutzen muss.

Lustigerweise bietet die Fritzbox ja in der aktuellen Version eine Port-Priorisierung für T-Media-Home etc, wer weiss näheres bzw. Erfahrungswerte oder ein "How-to" und kann mich beruhigen, ich will mich nicht von meiner Fritzbox trennen...

Thx in Advance


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. September 2008)

grund warum die fritzbox selber nicht mit dem vdsl25 umgehen kann ist recht einfach, da bei vdsl eine andere übertragungstechnik angewand wird als beim dsl2+ und somit da ein anderes modem hin muss. also das vdsl modem wirst du schon nehmen müssen, das du dann aber auch den speedport 701W zwingend brauchst würd ich jetzt mal bezweifeln... solange du bei deiner fritzbox das interne modem ausschalten kannst sollte das an sich gehen...

und so schlimm sind die speedports nicht, meiner funktioniert schon fast ein halbes jahr ohne probleme....


----------



## Tomdog (5. September 2008)

Ich glaub sogar mal gehört zu haben dass die Speedports umgeflashte Fritzboxen sind in nem Telekom gehäuse, von daher würds mich stark wundern wenn deine fritzbox nicht gehen würde


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. September 2008)

@Las_Bushus
@Tomdog

Danke für eure Tipps vorab, noch jemand, der vielleicht die gleiche Config am Start hat, ich hab so viele Portfreigaben etc. eingerichtet und am USB der Fritz-Box unseren Netzwerkdrucker hängen, eigentlich würde ich mir wünschen, dieses ADSL-Modem, um welches ich ja wohl nicht rumkomme, vor die Fritz zu schalten und diese soll dann die reine Router-Funktion übernehmen.

Anybody mit Erfahrungswerten??

Danke!


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. September 2008)

btw. VDSL-Modem und nicht ADSL 

das mit der AVM Technik in den Speedports hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen....


im Fall der elle kannst du ja mal den Support von AVM fragen was die dazu sagen... vielleicht können die dir schon helfen.


----------



## Murxwitz (5. September 2008)

dsl modem an LAN1 der FritzBox und dann bei Zugangsadaten "Internet ueber LAN1" auswaehlen
dann sehe ich keinen grud weswegen es nicht gehen sollte
zur not musst du noch den Speedport zwischen modem und FritzBox haengen


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (5. September 2008)

@Murxwitz

Thx a lot, so lüppts 

Und btw, der freundliche AVM-Support hat gleich noch das angefügt:

Unter "Erweiterten Einstellungen\ Internet\ Zugangsdaten" den Punkt "Internetzugang über LAN 1" auswählen, die entsprechenden Zugangsdaten eingeben und ganz unten die Option "Unterstützung für IPTV über T-Home Entertainment" aktivieren.

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle und closed !


----------

